# Speccing up an iMac



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

I bust the mrs computer the other day, and we have been admiring the new iMac for some time now, so are looking into ordering one soon.

We are looking at the 27" 2.9GHz, 8GB RAM, as well as the 1TB Fusion Drive.

The main tasks would be Office documents for the mrs's job and I will be using it for photo editing. Do you think the Fusion drive would be neccessary in that case or would more RAM be a better solution?

And is the Apple care a worthwhile investment?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Although Apple advertise a 1 yr warranty, Ive read of European regs stating that all goods should have a 2yr warranty. Apple have been fined in Italy for not making it clear that their goods do in fact come with a 2 yr warranty, whilst promoting their 3 yr Apple Care. So really the Apple Care only extends warranty for 1 yr. I dont know if this is the same in UK?

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/27...ion-in-italy-over-warranty-disclosure-issues/

Saying that, I bought my MacBook through the student scheme and received Apple Care automatically.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If you buy it from John Lewis it will come with a two year warranty. 
If its mostly used for Office Docs, save yourself £1500 and buy a Window laptop. I see no discernible difference writing using Office on the Mac upstairs over my laptop. Obviously if you're doing LOTS of photo editing, there's probably nothing better.


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

Apple care is worth it as if one pixel dies on the iMac they give you a brand new one!

But then how often have you heard of an iMac screen going wrong?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Interesting thread  as I'm thinking of ditching Windows once and for all and switching to a Mac.


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

neilos said:


> Interesting thread  as I'm thinking of ditching Windows once and for all and switching to a Mac.


You won't regret it!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I would get the SSD and high speed processor.

Upgrade your RAM using an external supplier Apple will rip you off.

Not many Mac users complain about them.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

We live in a world with no fences or walls
We have no need for gates and windows.
Go for the mac never get another virus as long as you live. Lol cos there arent any out there for a mac


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

It will be bought direct from Apple as my partner gets discount through the education store.

I didn't realise you could upgrade RAM later on - although a quick read shows that the new iMac is near impossible to so on the 21.5", but the 27" reads a little easier - how true this is I don't know.

The processor upgrade is out of the budget unfortunately.

Edit: Ram upgrade looks a piece of pee on the 27" http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1499356

Thanks for the heads up on that one


----------



## iSpooky (Mar 30, 2012)

Pandy said:


> It will be bought direct from Apple as my partner gets discount through the education)


I got myself a 27" with a top i7 processor a year back, you'll not regret it. Also the discount is on everything from Apple except the iPhone & iPad, I took the extra cover & got more discount off that than I thought I would.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Pandy said:


> It will be bought direct from Apple as my partner gets discount through the education store.


You get Apple Care free when buying through the Education Store, I did :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I had it as an option but its was £100. My mate said we can get it any time within the first year anyway.

The order has been placed


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 27in iMac and my 13" MacBook. Remember you can modify these machines yourself afterwards for a fraction of the price... Just keep the original bits incase it has to go for any reason. 

John Lewis do a 2 year warranty, its good but not a fast service like AppleCare. 

John Lewis - If its broke they fix it 
AppleCare - if its broke they replace it


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I would get the SSD and high speed processor.
> 
> Upgrade your RAM using an external supplier Apple will rip you off.
> 
> Not many Mac users complain about them.


SO very true.

Upgraded my Macbook pro from 2gb Ram to 8GB this evening while at work with RAM purchased from Crucial. Apple wanted £160 for them to do it, crucial wanted £30 and it took me 20 mins to change!:thumb:

I now dont regret the upgrade to mountain lion as it's back to running at normal speeds again without freezing!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Pandy said:


> I had it as an option but its was £100. My mate said we can get it any time within the first year anyway.
> 
> The order has been placed


It is still displayed as an option, but it comes free as part of your Education purchase anyway. Don't get caught out. I found staff at my Apple Store didn't have much knowledge of the Education scheme, but the info is available online.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Based on your usage a bottom spec MacMini and install more RAM yourself will be more than sufficient. However the new iMac's are lovely looking items! If you go for one I don't see the need for a fusion drive. We've managed without them fine so far.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Although Apple advertise a 1 yr warranty, Ive read of European regs stating that all goods should have a 2yr warranty. Apple have been fined in Italy for not making it clear that their goods do in fact come with a 2 yr warranty, whilst promoting their 3 yr Apple Care. So really the Apple Care only extends warranty for 1 yr. I dont know if this is the same in UK?
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/27...ion-in-italy-over-warranty-disclosure-issues/
> 
> Saying that, I bought my MacBook through the student scheme and received Apple Care automatically.


Its worth reading the linked information as the 2yr EU warranty is no-where near the cover you get from Apple-Care, the key one is the EU law is around defects that were there from the day it was delivered not anything that was developed later. This means its VERY hard to prove. You'll often have to spent more getting professional reports to that effect than it would to replace what ever is broken.

While the iMacs are great i would personally go with a little MacMini (upgrade ram yourself) and a nice screen which will give good saving and still do the job just as well as the iMac will

Or if you can afford it - go for the iMac :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Its worth reading the linked information as the 2yr EU warranty is no-where near the cover you get from Apple-Care, the key one is the EU law is around defects that were there from the day it was delivered not anything that was developed later. This means its VERY hard to prove.





LeadFarmer said:


> Although Apple advertise a 1 yr warranty, Ive read of European regs stating that all goods should have a 2yr warranty. Apple have been fined in Italy for not making it clear that their goods do in fact come with a 2 yr warranty, whilst promoting their 3 yr Apple Care. So really the Apple Care only extends warranty for 1 yr. I don't know if this is the same in UK?


EU Regs do have a 2yr warranty....however the UK HAVE NOT adopted them so do not rely on them.

Is that screams about the UK consumer getting shafted I hear? Not strictly true ether, the EU regs are at odds with our Sale of Goods Act which _can_ cover up to 6 years amongst other things that are more beneficial to the consumer. So adopting them as a whole would erode consumer rights in areas.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting to know 

It had to be an iMac though, only problem is that its going to take 3-4 weeks before it delivered  Booo!


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

That's abit of a pain. But there worth the wait!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Make sure it has a decent sized SSD - biggest improvement to performance.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> Make sure it has a decent sized SSD - biggest improvement to performance.


Thats what the whole post is about :thumb:

Fusion drive should actually outperform a SSD and separate high volume HDD as it moves applications and programs between the SSD and HDD to ensure the things you use most are on the SSD.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Go for the mac never get another virus as long as you live. Lol cos there arent any out there for a mac


That's not actually true though is it, even Apple themselves don't make that claim anymore: 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/9355995/Apple-drops-virus-immunity-claim-for-Macs.html

Apologies if your post was really a sarcastic dig at the greatness of the Mac


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

We went for the 1TB Fusion Drive so all should be good :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

It's due for delively next week 

But in the mean time I have been looking at Parallels to run Windows 7 so we can utilise our recent copy of Office Professional.

I can get Parallels with Teacher discount but I'm not sure which version of Windows 7 to get? 32bit or 64bit? And will an OEM spec version be ok to use rather than the more expensive Retail?


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Parallels is excellent. Definitely go for the 64 bit. Not sure about the OEM, sorry.
You do know windows 8 is out?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks 

Yeah I know its out, don't really like the look of it, and Windows will only be used for Office really so don't want to pay more than is needed.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Get OEM, it's identical, you just don't get phone support.....which they probably not help with since it's going on a Mac


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow! 

Having my first play and I am blown away! The screen is sublime - editing photos on Lightroom is brilliant.

Its flippin' quick too :doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ram Upgrade is possible on 27" but not on 21" at all.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Pandy said:


> It's due for delively next week
> 
> But in the mean time I have been looking at Parallels to run Windows 7 so we can utilise our recent copy of Office Professional.
> 
> I can get Parallels with Teacher discount but I'm not sure which version of Windows 7 to get? 32bit or 64bit? And will an OEM spec version be ok to use rather than the more expensive Retail?


Definitely go for the 64bit version, OEM should be fine. VMware Fusion is another option to Parallels, they have a 30 day free trial.


----------

